# Fuel pump/pressure for Weber DCOEs



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

In the process of converting a Rabbit GTI race car from CIS injection to twin 45 DCOEs, and am lost on which electric fuel pump to use.
It seems like every source I find shows a different recommended fuel pressure, ranging from 1.5 to 7 PSI. 
The FAQ (which seems to have been lifted in its entirety from the web site for a shop http://www.racetep.com/webfuelspark.html#webfuel ) plus a lot of others recommend the Carter 4070 claiming it doesn't need a regulator. But searching through the old posts, there are at least as many saying they did need a regulator with the carter pump as those that don't. 
The more research I do, the more conflicting/contradictory information I find, and the more confusing things get.
I don't want to use a regulator. I don't want the added complexity, or weight, and every junction in the fuel lines is a possible leak. 
Those of you running side drafts without a regulator, what fuel pump are you using?
For those with a regulator, what fuel pressure are you running?
Thanks,


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I was running a Facet 40105 pump, no regulator. The only issue is that it's not the highest flowing pump out there (although cheap). It may not provide enough fuel for your race engine. 
http://www.fastroadcars.co.uk/...Id=66
This one might fit the bill, it flows a bit more:
http://www.fastroadcars.co.uk/...d=187
I wouldn't exceed 4psi of pressure, that seems to be a safe max.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel pump/pressure for Weber DCOEs (Tom A)*

I used this PMO regulator with the stock CIS pump. About $75 delivered:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4554820
Webers only use 3-3.5psi


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_I was running a Facet 40105 pump, no regulator. The only issue is that it's not the highest flowing pump out there (although cheap). It may not provide enough fuel for your race engine. 
http://www.fastroadcars.co.uk/...Id=66
This one might fit the bill, it flows a bit more:
http://www.fastroadcars.co.uk/...d=187
I wouldn't exceed 4psi of pressure, that seems to be a safe max.

Strange, I actually have a Facet 40105 as a transfer pump for my surge tank, and the place I got it from, as well as Facet both say it is a 30 GPH pump.
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/...s.php
http://www.facet-purolator.com...id=31
30 GPH would be plenty, but if it is really 12 GPH like your link claims, that would probably not cut it. Which would mean I would need to buy 2 pumps, as my transfer pump won't move enough to keep the surge tank full.
Looks like Pegasus racing agrees with your link:
http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...FACET
_"For moderate fuel requirements of engines up to about 150 horsepower, a single Solid State fuel pump is usually sufficient. For higher volume requirements, the Cylindrical pumps can deliver up to 45 gallons per hour."_
Although none of their part numbers directly match up with Facet part numbers, and from what I can see, neither do the pressure and GPH figures.
The Pegasus catalog does list max GPH and PSI as well as a "typical" GPH and PSI, which is about half the max figure.
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/2010/048.pdf
I guess I need to contact Facet to clarify.

_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_I used this PMO regulator with the stock CIS pump. About $75 delivered:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4554820
Webers only use 3-3.5psi

That makes me a little sad, because it shows just how long this project has been stalled. I am the guy who told you about that in the first place way back in 2007.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3473550
We opted to remove the CIS pump and factory lines. I was never thrilled with the options for tying in to the factory hard lines, and figured for a race car I really don't want high pressure fuel if I don't actually need it. 
We are also looking at fabbing some subframe connectors to tie the front and rear suspension pickups together, which the stock hard lines would interfere with.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I gave up trying to sort out who was right, in regards to the Facet 40105. I was running it on a 105 whp 8v from a Digi-2 car, with dual Dellortos (32mm chokes), and it seemed to provide enough fuel for that. I had persistent leaning-out issues at top end, but not terribly bad, and probably due to the fact that my dells were emissions models. I am not sure I would be as comfortable running that facet pump on anything more built than what I had, especially if I was running larger needles (mine had 1.5s).


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I went and checked, I was wrong, my transfer pump is a 40106, which is slightly more capacity than the 40105.
The UK site claims it is suitable for 150 HP
http://www.fastroadcars.co.uk/...Id=67
To further confuse things, the Facet 40106 pump is part of the Universal Solid State Fuel Pump Kit FEP12SV which according to their application guide is appropriate for pretty much all carbureted V8 cars & trucks, (Mustang GTs, Vettes, etc) A lot of those have more than 150 HP, some quite a bit more.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom A)*

I used an edelbrock 120GPH pump with a holley regulator. Alot of the info you read in FAQ's and posts have misinformation in them (such as how holley pumps won't work right and the carter is the ultimate pump).
The edelbrock fueled my race car with twin 45's to 178whp. Never skipped a beat. At 0psi free flow, it would fill two 32oz gatorade bottles at the same time in about 13-15 seconds.
Not to advertise in your thread, but if you need a setup pm me.


----------



## Tom A (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Not to advertise in your thread, but if you need a setup pm me.
I wish you would have replied a couple days ago. I PMed you about other stuff though, send me an email please.
Erring on the side of caution, I ordered the Carter 4070, a Holley 1-4psi regulator, a gauge and a pile of fittings.
It may not be perfect, but it is a relatively known quantity and it at a decent price point. I will plumb it all up and check the pressure, if it is close, I will probably throw the regulator in the spares box.
I plan to test it, but I expect the Facet 40106 I am using for the surge tank should be OK in that role. It is close to the tank/pump and the lines are short and large enough that it should move enough fuel. If it fails the test, I can figure something else out.
Thanks,


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom A)*

So, how safe IS running the stock CIS pump with a regulator? That seems like a hell of a lot of PSI to come down....Does that shorten the lifespan of a CIS pump signifigantly?


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

there are alot of products that will work. i use a carter 4070 with a regulator. the pump by itself, was putting out 6-7 psi when i bought it new. i keep the regulator set at 3 psi and that is all you need folks.


----------

